# looking for scorpion species.....



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I am wondering if there are any scorpion species that are readily available in the hobby that dont require a lot of humidity. are there ones that can be kept in a 10-20 gallon tank with just a sand substrate? do you scorp keepers have a some sort of heat lamp too?

do they climb the sides of the glass easily, because i am wondering if i should buy a new tank that has a fully sealed top.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

How experienced are you with scorp's? 
Emperor Scorpions are usually available all the time,
and they are a great scorpion to start out with.

Keeping the humidity right isnt really a big deal, 
just mist the tank 2-3 times a day and you will be ok.

I have always kept a heat lamp on my scorps, I try to simulate 
a day and night cycle for them.

Scorpions cannot climb glass or plastic

BUT they CAN climb the silicone in the corners of the 
tank. I have always kept a lid on the tops of my tanks 
just in case they try to get out, and to help with the humidity.

I kept my emperor on eco earth, but I keep my Dune Scorpion 
and my African Fattail on sand. Here are a couple of pics


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

that fattail is the deadliest scorp right?

your 2 are amazing. I dont have any experience with scorps but wanted to get a desert species that i could keep on sand. do you even have to mist your fattail? did you order yours online, if so where? all scorpion species available in the trade can be kept in a 10 gallon enclosure?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Paul said:


> that fattail is the deadliest scorp right?
> 
> your 2 are amazing. I dont have any experience with scorps but wanted to get a desert species that i could keep on sand. do you even have to mist your fattail? did you order yours online, if so where? all scorpion species available in the trade can be kept in a 10 gallon enclosure?


I think the fattail proceeds the deathstalker in deadliest... but that depends on your idea of "deadly" if you mean the toxicity of the venom, then the deathstalker beats the fattail... but the fattails kill more than deathstalkers. Both extremely dangerous scorps, though.

http://www.swiftinverts.com


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Paul said:


> that fattail is the deadliest scorp right?
> 
> your 2 are amazing. I dont have any experience with scorps but wanted to get a desert species that i could keep on sand. do you even have to mist your fattail? did you order yours online, if so where? all scorpion species available in the trade can be kept in a 10 gallon enclosure?


As huntx7 said, yes the African Fattail is the deadliest scorpion,
but the deatstalker's venom is more potent.
Even with anti-venom the survival rate is very low.

I havent misted my fattail, he has a fairly large water dish that gives 
the little bit of humidity that he needs.

Yes, I orderd my scorpions from http://www.swiftinverts.com Kelly is an awsome guy to deal with.

Yes, all scorpions can be kept in a 10 gal enclosure. Most times 
even a 5 gal is enough.

If you want a desert species I would go with a 
Desert Hairy or a Dune Scorpion both have fairly mild venom.

Please Please Please DO NOT get a African Fattail or DeathStalker 
until you have a ton of experience with scorps. 
Im sure you dont want to spend your last 2 hours on earth finding out what internal 
hemorrhaging and a false state of hypothermia feels like.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

thanks psycho and hunt. im gonna get mine set up soon. but what kind of lamp do i use to provide heat? do you run the heat lamp approx 8-12 hrs a day?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Nive scorps psychofish! Very cool.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Paul said:


> thanks psycho and hunt. im gonna get mine set up soon. but what kind of lamp do i use to provide heat? do you run the heat lamp approx 8-12 hrs a day?


Just get a heat lamp with a bulb big enough to keep 
the inside of your enclosure around 78-80 degrees.

Yes, that is how long I run my heat lamp


----------

